# cups passwd security

## Gentree

Each time I need to modify something cups asks for root pw. 

In a careless moment I let it store the pw instead of saying no.

How can I find out where it is stored and how secure that storage is ?

TIA, Gentree.   :Cool: 

----------

## xaviermiller

The password is stored in your browser. What browser did you use ?

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Each time I need to modify something cups asks for root pw. 

 

I am not sure.

I think that, when wishing to modify some settings, cups requires the user to be a member of the lpadmin group, and, then, if it is not, asks for the root password.

=> Make your user member of this group and cups should no longer ask you for the root password in order to modify settings.

----------

## depontius

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

>  *Gentree wrote:*   Each time I need to modify something cups asks for root pw.  
> 
> I am not sure.
> 
> I think that, when wishing to modify some settings, cups requires the user to be a member of the lpadmin group, and, then, if it is not, asks for the root password.
> ...

 

This hasn't worked for me.  I just checked and all members of my family are in lpadmin, yet cups still puts up a login dialog to do anything significant.  (Or can I just re-enter my own credentials, instead of root?)

----------

## aCOSwt

 *depontius wrote:*   

> (Or can I just re-enter my own credentials, instead of root?)

 

I think you should. (At least it works like this for me)

Additionally, if you do not want to expose neither root's nor your own credentials, I think you can create a lpadmin user, member of the lpadmin group and then enter lpadmin's credentials.

----------

